# NGD Epiphone Joe Pass



## Daken1134 (Jul 17, 2011)

So my store recently picked up Epiphone and ive always had a weakness for hollowbodies. since i was brought up around alot of jazz, when i was in highschool i was engulfed by guys like John Pizzarelli, Pat Metheny, Pat Martino, Frank Vignola, etc etc so ive always wanted a hollowbody,

We got this beaut in and 2 days later i bought it ($500) sweeeeeet, i love the guitar. sounds amazing, i would of coarse love to put some new pups in it, preferably a benedetto Neck pup, i dont even use the bridge pickup. i immediately changed the strings to flatwound 13s, great decision.

One thing i noticed is when i went to go set up the guitar i almost couldnt get the guitar to buzz. i lowered the action as far as i could and actually raised it back up so as no to effect the vibrations throughout the body. i love the guitars to death. and i got the sweet taylor hard bag for $20 from a drum instructor at my store who bought a cheap taylor and wanted a hard case.


----------



## Loganator259 (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome guitar man!


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jul 19, 2011)

You have so many NGD threads. I simply bask in the warmth of it all.


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 19, 2011)

lol im just getting the guitars ive had for a bit out there now. the RG2228 ive had for a while actually, this one maybe 2 months, the agile about 2 month the 7620 bout a month. lol just catching up


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 19, 2011)

I love a nice Semi-hollow and hollow bod as well Daken. Congrats she's a looker!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice guitar! The Joe Pass model is the best guitar Epiphone makes IMO.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful guitar! Epiphone makes some really nice instruments for great prices


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice! Always wanted a nice hollow-body.

And is that a handgun laying on your floor?


----------



## Opion (Jul 20, 2011)

That's awesome! Joe Pass is one of my favorite smooth jazz players, she must play beautiful.


----------



## sojorel (Jul 20, 2011)

It's cool, but does it come in a model with a giant headstock?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 20, 2011)

sojorel said:


> It's cool, but does it come in a model with a giant headstock?




LOL. I went back up to see that last pic of the headstock and saw a really creepy reflection of Daken. 

Nice NGD!!!


----------



## Daken1134 (Jul 20, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Very nice! Always wanted a nice hollow-body.
> 
> And is that a handgun laying on your floor?



HAHAHAHA  its a BB gun i keep in my room that i painted to look real. i live with one roomate in a semi creepy part of town. im too cheap to buy a real gun cause i keep buying nice gear instead. i have a pitbull as a first line of defense (who is the biggest pushover loving dog ever) and a painted BB gun as a backup plan hahaha


----------

